# winbindd owner with freeradius



## sonysun (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi;

I use Freeradius in addition with OpenLDAP and Active Directory.

In mine case, when samba start, The files like /var/db/samba/winbindd_priviliged/pipe needs to be owned by root.

But when radius call to Active Directory if the credentials are OK,  this : /var/db/samba/winbindd_priviliged/pipe needs to be owned by freeradius user.

I've find a way to fix this with a little script.

*I wonder if things should be different ?*


----------



## Floyd (Feb 14, 2010)

We've changed the group ownership to 'freeradius' and have no problems:



```
ls -al winbindd_privileged
total 4
drwxr-x---  2 root  freeradius   512 Feb 12 13:17 .
drwxr-xr-x  6 root  wheel       1024 Feb 14 05:48 ..
srwxrwxrwx  1 root  freeradius     0 Feb 12 13:17 pipe
```


----------



## sonysun (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe it's because you've changed only the rights on the pipe,
I will try, and give my return


----------



## Floyd (Feb 16, 2010)

No, we've changed the permissions and group ownership of the directory winbindd_privileged, too.


----------

